# Kayaking in Siberia



## Kayaking_in_Siberia (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello everyone!

Russia – is the biggest country in the world with almost no end that spans 9 time zones and covers more than one eighth of the world’s inhabited land area. No doubt this country offers great potential for all kind of travelers, explorers and adrenalin junkies. This country has impressive amount of different mountain ranges and thousands of rivers what makes this country one of the best places for expedition kayaking.

Every summer we are organizing the kayak trip to one of the most amazing and remote places on Earth – Sayan Mountains/Siberia - land of high waterfalls, pristine nature, deep canyons, big volume rapids, turquoise rivers, an abundance of fish, berries and mushrooms.

This is 2 weeks long self supported adventure, far from civilization and people. We will paddle 2 rivers in Sayan Mountains, lake Baikal area. Kitoy river(class IV) and one of it’s tributary Biluti river(class IV).​
Dates: August 2013

More information will be found on our website
Or join us on facebook

Best Regards,
Kayaking in Siberia


----------



## Kayaking_in_Siberia (Oct 24, 2012)

New photos on our FB page


----------



## Kayaking_in_Siberia (Oct 24, 2012)

Kayaking in Siberia

Is it true? Is it possible to go paddling in Siberia?

Russia – is the biggest country in the world with almost no end that spans 9 time zones and covers more than one eighth of the world’s inhabited land area. No doubt… this country offers great potential for all kind of travelers, explorers and adrenalin junkies. This country has impressive amount of different mountain ranges and thousands of rivers what makes this country one of the best places for whitewater kayakers.









The rest of the story and loads of photos on our facebook page.http://www.facebook.com/pages/Kayaking-in-Siberia/455409727844951?ref=hl


----------



## Kayaking_in_Siberia (Oct 24, 2012)

Short video from our trip to Siberia in August 2013:
"Tameless" - The rivers of Siberia on Vimeo


----------

